# Chausson Heating



## Maddock (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi folks, me again...

Just how efficient and economical is it to have your heating run from the "Vehicle Fuel"?
I have not come across this before and seems a bit strange, why not gas?

Thnx
Ian M


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is great warms the van fast easy to get very pleased with ours.

I have run it at least an hour a day for the past 3 months. 

I filled the tank when we arrived in Torre del Mar Spain, checked it yesterday and the gauge still above 3/4 of a tank.

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Maddock said:


> Hi folks, me again...
> 
> I have not come across this before and seems a bit strange, why not gas?
> 
> ...


Perhaps because it cuts down on the size of the gas locker and a single cylinder weighs less than the previous 2 x 13kg bottles would. That all helps with the load allowance for other things.


----------



## Maddock (Dec 27, 2011)

Thnx guys, 
Appears not to be much of a problem then.

Ian M


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

also helps, that you do not need to rush around looking for gas in a strange area.however they are noisey and neighbours may moan when you have it on full bore to warm up the van.
cabby


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We couldn't even tell that our heating was using diesel on our Chausson, when we looked at our MPG


----------

